
Self-driving cars attacked by angry Californians - dmitrygr
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/06/california-self-driving-cars-attacked
======
dyoo1979
I'm reminded of: [https://qz.com/475975/video-robot-is-bullied-by-children-
so-...](https://qz.com/475975/video-robot-is-bullied-by-children-so-
scientists-teach-it-how-to-react/).

------
chapill
This is easy to understand. The autonomous cars I've encountered drive
terribly. They signal too early, leading other drivers to believe they are
turning into a business instead of at an intersection. They drive slowly in
the wrong lanes. They don't adapt to surrounding conditions. They have no
situational awareness.

Of course, the company will blame the humans, but the cars are not designed to
broadcast visual cues that human drivers do.

